# Kevin Pittsnoggle



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It seems he has fallen under the radar once again. I believe this is his senior year and he should be thinking of the NBA with the kind of game he has. What do others think of him succeeding in the big league and where might he fall in the draft?


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

I believe there will always be a spot in the NBA for a 6'10" guy that can shoot the ball like he can. He'll probably never be a starting caliber player, but he should fill the role of a high post player off the bench.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I think of Brad Miller or Mark Blount whenever I see him. He's a bit shorter than both of them, I believe, so that'll hurt him. He'll probably just be a specialist if he makes it in the NBA.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

the white robert horry


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i like his game; in a post i did a while back, i likened him to a Raef Lafrenz type of game in the NBA; i like that Robert Horry comparison which i think is more dead on......skilled bigmen like himself will always be given the opportunity to play in the NBA....i see him going in the late 1st, early 2nd round area, but if he can help WV with some big performances in March and get them back to the Elite 8, he may go even earlier in a weak draft year......


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I see him as a Matt Bonner type player with a better J. Robert Horry is close, but Pitt is NEVER going to be the defender Robert is. Brian Cook is another good comparison.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LOL. He won't make it in the NBA.

He's a softer, worse rebounding Matt Bonner.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

vigilante said:


> LOL. He won't make it in the NBA.
> 
> He's a softer, worse rebounding Matt Bonner.


We will see after March


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Don't know about Pittsnoggle but his teammate Gansey lit up UCLA today.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Horry is a poor comparison because he's a better athlete at his current age, nevermind his prime where he was one of the top athletes in the league.


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

I also thought Matt Bonner as Pittsnogle's comparison but Brian Cook is a good one too.

I think that he is definitely worth a 2nd rounder and I wouldn't be shocked if he would be taken at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I just thought of a better one - Scott Padgett. Career roleplayer but can contribute at times.


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> I just thought of a better one - Scott Padgett. Career roleplayer but can contribute at times.


Yes, but Pittsnogle is taller and quicker than Padgett.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously Mike Gansey is a better pro prospect than Pittsnogle and Darris Nichols is their next best prospect.

Gansey really should stick in the league as a third guard. Amazing how terrible of a free-throw shooter he is though. He really is like Luther Head, Allan Ray and Randy Foye to me. Perfect combo guards coming off the bench.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin Pittsnoggle = Austin Croshere. Picked in the late 2nd round if at all.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Pittsnoggle isn't as good as Croshere. I say undrafted, unless he makes a splash late season. The late 2nd.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Pittsnogle is Wang-licious...

...he's also similar to Zhi Zhi as a player.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> We will see after March


Yeah, we will probably see if he doesn't succeed in the NBA in March... :raised_ey


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I went out this weekend... man, I was ****ing pittsnoggled all night long both nights.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Yeah, we will probably see if he doesn't succeed in the NBA in March... :raised_ey


March madness does a lot to a player's reputation. Am I wrong?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

A great tourney performance is what got him on the map the first place.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> March madness does a lot to a player's reputation. Am I wrong?


No, your right. But a good tournie wont convince me he will be a successful NBA player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow this is really sad. Not even playing in Europe



> Now, at 24, he is a middle school teacher in his hometown. He is also an unpaid assistant coach for a high school basketball team. He bowls in leagues three nights a week and occasionally plays bingo at Big Bucks Bingo. His wife, Heather, is a bank teller. They have two children and live in a double-wide trailer, and together they wonder how much appetite they have for uprooting their lives again so Pittsnogle can have one more chance at a basketball career.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Trailer park is exactly where I thought I'd find Pittsnoggle in 10 years. At 24 though? Man.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: wow.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

and this guy went to college for four year? sheesh, couldnt even afford a two bedroom apartment?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is what happens when you tat up your entire body. Like c'mon.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> This is what happens when you tat up your entire body. Like c'mon.


Robert Swift does not approve this message.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

chocolove said:


> and this guy went to college for four year? sheesh, couldnt even afford a two bedroom apartment?


Hey screw you buddy!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never thought he was a good NBA prospect,but I guess he's just not interested in playing overseas.His game is actually a pretty good fit for what they do in Europe and there are plenty of leagues over there where he could make pretty good money.Even if you don't want to move your family over there the season isn't really that long over there.Seems like he could go over there and make like 75K for less than half a year


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Robert Swift does not approve this message.


He will in a few years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Swift was drafted when he had no tats. We'll see if he has a place in the league once his contract is up.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> He will in a few years.


Hahahahahaha, awesome.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I fail to believe that he can't make an extremely comfortable living in professional basketball somewhere in the world. He's 6'10/260 and can shoot the 3. Hire a goddamn professional personal trainer, get into great shape, and polish your game. Some may never be skywalkers, but you can improve strength and athleticism. It also doesn't take much talent to rebound the ball. There's a lucrative hoops career out there for him, he just doesn't want it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> I fail to believe that he can't make an extremely comfortable living in professional basketball somewhere in the world. He's 6'10/260 and can shoot the 3. Hire a goddamn professional personal trainer, get into great shape, and polish your game. Some may never be skywalkers, but you can improve strength and athleticism. It also doesn't take much talent to rebound the ball. There's a lucrative hoops career out there for him, he just doesn't want it.


The funny thing about it is, if he would just become a goon and hard worker he could easily carve out a better career than guys like Reggie Evans, Brian Cardinal, Mark Madsen, Michael Ruffin and Calvin Booth. You can't teach desire. The guy is 24 and living in a trailer even though he has the skills to be a paid professional basketball player. If that doesn't speak to a guy not wanting it, then I don't know what does.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both of my parents are teachers and let me tell you he must really love teaching if he is giving up professional basketball in this economy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently what he doesn't love is the idea of chasing that dream all over the world.For instance would you want to play in Siberia where the money can be pretty good,but you have to take a ten hour plane flight to and from every game you play.Playing in a foreign country where you don't know the language or have any friends or family is what he'd be in for.It's one thing if you're single,but another if you've got a wife and two kids.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Diable said:


> Apparently what he doesn't love is the idea of chasing that dream all over the world.For instance would you want to play in Siberia where the money can be pretty good,but you have to take a ten hour plane flight to and from every game you play.Playing in a foreign country where you don't know the language or have any friends or family is what he'd be in for.It's one thing if you're single,but another if you've got a wife and two kids.


Well, it's retire very comfortably after 10 years playing overseas or teach middle school for the next 40 and retire with very mediocre income.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Well, it's retire very comfortably after 10 years playing overseas or teach middle school for the next 40 and retire with very mediocre income.


I don't think one can retire in 10 years with Siberia money, but he could probably save an awful lot of money to live a comfortable life teaching middle school until he's 65. At the least he can get out of his trailer.

And look, no one wants to drag their wife and kids across the world chasing ghosts, but who says they have to travel with him? Send money back to them when you're overseas. An old girlfriend of mine rarely saw her dad when she was growing up because he was traveling for business all the time and she turned out great, it's not like this is some unique experience in America. But if he has other priorities that's his business. I wouldn't sign him now anyway. There are plenty of guys who have not taken 3 years off and ballooned up to 300 pounds looking for a contract.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> And look, no one wants to drag their wife and kids across the world chasing ghosts, but who says they have to travel with him? Send money back to them when you're overseas. An old girlfriend of mine rarely saw her dad when she was growing up because he was traveling for business all the time and she turned out great, it's not like this is some unique experience in America.


Some people actually like to be with their families. Strange, I know.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I completely understand that, but it is a chance to make his kids' lives better, and many fathers do whatever it takes to achieve that, even if it means being away from their family for some amount of time. It's not like this is a marginal improvement, where he may or may not be better off by leaving, it's pretty clear that there are huge benefits to pursuing a professional basketball career that don't exist to gambling West Virginian Middle School teachers.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't think one can retire in 10 years with Siberia money, but he could probably save an awful lot of money to live a comfortable life teaching middle school until he's 65. At the least he can get out of his trailer.
> 
> And look, no one wants to drag their wife and kids across the world chasing ghosts, but who says they have to travel with him? Send money back to them when you're overseas. An old girlfriend of mine rarely saw her dad when she was growing up because he was traveling for business all the time and she turned out great, it's not like this is some unique experience in America. But if he has other priorities that's his business. I wouldn't sign him now anyway. There are plenty of guys who have not taken 3 years off and ballooned up to 300 pounds looking for a contract.


I understand the family is a major factor with his situation, but if we're just talking about economics, it could make sense very quickly. If the guy actually gave a **** about improving his game, there's no reason he couldn't secure a multi-million euro (worth more than the $) salary (not including housing/vehicle/misc perks that Euroleague teams include) for several years. He could make more in one year playing at a high level in Europe than he could in more than *25* teaching.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that's pretty much a gross exaggeration of the type of salary a player like Pittsnoggle would command in Europe.Earl Boykins is the highest paid player in Italy at around 3.5 million.The highest paid players in Spain and Russia make around five million per season,although the russian teams may not be able to clear the next check under current conditions.In all there are probably fewer than forty players in all the European leagues making more than a million.Those are all guys who've been over there and shown the Euros that they can ball.

I'm just guessing,but I'd assume that at best a guy like Pittsnoggle could command around a 100k if he could catch on with one of the higher league franchises.In fact it's possible that he might have to settle for something far less until he's proven that he can play.Absolutely no chance that he'd make anything close to what you're suggesting unless he went over there and showed that he was a really good player first.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Also foreign money isn't as guaranteed as some of you think it is. I remember an outside the lines episode on Lenny Cooke, and they talked about how European teams were always late on paying players, sometimes not even paying at all.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Diable said:


> that's pretty much a gross exaggeration of the type of salary a player like Pittsnoggle would command in Europe.Earl Boykins is the highest paid player in Italy at around 3.5 million.The highest paid players in Spain and Russia make around five million per season,although the russian teams may not be able to clear the next check under current conditions.In all there are probably fewer than forty players in all the European leagues making more than a million.Those are all guys who've been over there and shown the Euros that they can ball.
> 
> I'm just guessing,but I'd assume that at best a guy like Pittsnoggle could command around a 100k if he could catch on with one of the higher league franchises.In fact it's possible that he might have to settle for something far less until he's proven that he can play.Absolutely no chance that he'd make anything close to what you're suggesting unless he went over there and showed that he was a really good player first.


I agree, right now he couldn't command much at all. What I was getting at was that if the dude actually made consistent, practical improvements in his game and attitude, there's no reason he couldn't be one of those Euroleague studs or a bench guy in the league. 

He's 6'10, 260 (with a decent frame) and can shoot the 3. That's a solid start. There are plenty of guys in the league that get paid to just be 6'10 and shoot the the 3. If he developed an intense desire to improve, got into excellent physical shape, actually cared about grabbing rebounds, and worked to minimize mistakes, he could earn a multi-million dollar salary in pro hoops somewhere.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That sort of money is only available to a roleplayer in the NBA and I don't think there's much question that Pittsnoggle is not an nba prospect unless he wanted to learn to do more of the dirty work.In all likelihood he would never be able to defend any position in the NBA.In Europe a multimillion dollar contract is only available to star level players.The chances that Pittsnoggle would be that good over there are exceedingly small.The ceiling for his level of player in Europe is in the range of half a million or three quarters of a million per year.That's if you're a roleplayer for Maccabi,CSKA,Panthanaikos or Olympiacos or one of a handful of other teams with the sort of budget to pay those salaries.

Pittsnoggle could make a good living playing basketball in Europe,but there's very little reason to believe he'd be able to truly get rich no matter how hard he worked or how fortunate he was in the circumstances.The more probable outcome is that he'd be able to go over there and bounce around,maybe get a couple of decent years in where he made six figures and then he'd be done.Very few players have long careers in pro sports and this guy simply isn't special at anything.He has good size,a nice stroke...And not much else.As an athlete he's pretty much beer league material and that matters over there same as here.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I completely understand that, but it is a chance to make his kids' lives better, and many fathers do whatever it takes to achieve that, even if it means being away from their family for some amount of time. It's not like this is a marginal improvement, where he may or may not be better off by leaving, it's pretty clear that there are huge benefits to pursuing a professional basketball career that don't exist to gambling West Virginian Middle School teachers.


It all depends on the way you parent. It's not all about money, because the father being gone that long can be just as bad, if not worse than being somewhat poor.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I saw this article about him over the weekend and the headline was "Forgotten Hoops Star Found". Made it sound like he was dead.

Apparantly he just had surgery to fix some glandular disorder that messed up his metabolism and was preventing him from dropping weight. He kicks around the D-league and plays summer league ball still. I don't think he was ever a serious pro prospect.


----------

